# Logo für HostingFirma



## Mway-Tuning (6. November 2005)

Hallo bin gerade dran, für einen bekannte ein Logo für seine bald entstehende Webspace hostingfirma myHostMedia zu machen. hier habe ich einen Entwurf für das Logo. bitte gebt mir doch mal eure Meinung und am besten vielleicht noch weitere ideen für ein anderes Logo


----------



## Jack-ONeill (7. November 2005)

Ich finds toll


----------



## metty (7. November 2005)

Ich nicht.
Schlagschatten weg.
Zu viele Details.
Farbmischung grausam.
Verläufe in einem Logo? Nein.
Zu altmodische Schriftart.

Nochmal machen!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## thecamillo (8. November 2005)

Stimme kniedel zu! 
Farben sind schäußlich!
Anstelle des Blau nimm 50% vom Orange! Und mach den dabbichen Schatten weg! Ist ja grausam!

gruss thecamillo


----------



## Acidfood (4. Dezember 2005)

Als Kontra zu meinen Vorrednern,

Ich find die Farbwahl von Grund auf gut nur die Farbwerte könnten vielleicht ein wenig unterschiedlicher sein, meine damit das blau kälter und das orange etwas wärmer.

An und für sich finde ich es gut eine Sekundärfarbe und eine Komplementärfarbe zu nehmen. ist ein ganz netter Kontrast. Bei zwei gleichen Farben in unterschiedlicher Deckkraft kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das das Logo dann nochauffällt, wie thecamillo schreibt das er es lieber hätte. Ein LOGO muss auffallen sei es durch Style oder Farbwahl ansonsten sieht es doch auch langweilig aus oder? Vielleicht sollte man die Worte einfach interpretieren und in eine Grafik umsetzen. New Way (neue Wege) Media verstehst Du. Ich stell mir da einen Weg vor an dem am Ende Dein "Media" steht. Hoffe Du kannst dir das vorstellen. Aber nicht wortwörtlich umsetzen sonder reduziert interpretieren, dass mach ein gutes Logo aus.

Gruss Christian


----------



## ZorroZ (11. Dezember 2005)

Hey du,
sehr gute, schliche, ansprechende und seriös wirkende Gestaltung hast du gewählt. Gefällt mir sehr, mit diesem Logo würdest du auf alle Fälle schon durch knappes Hinsehen Aufmerksamkeit gewinnen. Wie schon gesagt wurde, die Schlagschatten der Ovale musst du noch entfernden. Die Ovale an sich müessen jedoch bleiben, eine sehr schöne und elegante Art diesem Logo an "Druck" zu verleihen. Die beiden Schriftzüge "Media" und "Webhosting und mehr..." haben im Moment noch einen sehr blassen, auf mich abstossend wirkende Farbe, diesen könntest du durchaus noch ein bisschen mehr Pepp verleihen. Ich als absolute Kunstbanause, ohne Auge für Formen und Farben, kann dir nur folgendes sagen: Was Farben angeht ist weniger oft mehr. In diesem Fall musst du aber noch eine Farbe finden, die auch mit dem Orangeton zusammenwirkt.

Übrigens: Sehr schön diese Ringe....   Weiterso, repect....

[update] Bei längerem Betrachten dieses Bildes kam mir der Font immer komischer vor. Weiss nicht, wie das kam..    Versuche die Schriften noch anders zu wählen, vielleicht ein bisschen "harmonischer".


----------



## Stoik (2. Januar 2006)

Hi,
also der Anfang ist schon gut, würd allerding auch den Schatten weg machen. 
Von der Schriftart her sind mehr oder weniger Sans-Serif Schriften in Mode gekommen

Mit was haste das den Gesetzt? Photoshop oder irgend nen Vektorprogramm?


EDIT:
war da nicht mal was mit den my-domains!! das war doch mal ne Modeerscheinung oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## ikon (2. Januar 2006)

Schliesse mich den letzten 3 Vorrednern an. Komplementärfarben gewählt, sehr schön(vielleicht etwas mehr Kontrast?). Schatten und Verläufe weg. Schriftart etwas bieder, Serifen fürs web(schwer miteinander zu assoziieren)? Die Punkte vor dem "webhosting und mehr" sollten weg, da sie irgendwie den Fluchtpunkt der Ovale stören, ausserdem ist die Schriftist viel zu klein, das Logo wird ja schliesslich nicht immer in derselben Grösse dargestellt. Ab einem drittel der Originalgrösse, dürfte die untere Zeile schon nicht mehr gut lesbar sein. Zusätzlich könntest Du noch versuchen das Logo in sich kompakter zu gestalten, im Moment finde ich es noch zu sehr geteilt(Name der Firma, ovale, Untertitel).

mfg,
ikon


----------



## holzoepfael (2. Januar 2006)

Musstest ja anfangs schon ordentlich Kritik einstecken. Nun, mir gefällt es schon ziemlich gut. (Ein sehr ähnliches Logo hat glaube ich gerade letztens einen worth1000.com Wettbewerb gewonnen...)
Also die Farben könnten noch mehr Kontrast gebrauchen udn wie shcon gesagt der Schatten ist schlecht....
Ansonsten find ich das gut....


----------



## Bob38 (11. Januar 2006)

Man kann viel drüber reden....
*ichgucke*


----------

